# Food stain around the mouth...



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

What is the best way to get rid of food stain around the mouth? Momo situation seems to be pretty serious.....


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie has that although I just thought it is her tan hair. 
Poor Momo his hair is stained . Have you tried a wash cloth and soap? It looks a bit red it is kind of like a die. I hope you can get it off.:frusty:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

have you tried "Angel eyes" it's for tear stains, changes their Ph balance somehow and might help.. hopefully someone with a LOT more knowledge than i will be able to point you in the right direction!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

when you find an answer for this--let me know! We have struggled with muzzle staining for all of Quincy';s life. The only advice I have received and have not implemented was keeping the muzzle dry by using a water bottle instead of a bowl. I can not implement this advice myself because I have another dog (a sheltie) and I think it unfair to him. I do think a dry muzzle would reduce Quincy's staining to a minimum.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i would also say keep his muzzle dry by using a water bottle.


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

ok. i will try that.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

She's adorable. Our DaniGirl gets stains from the canned food and it comes out when I shampoo her weekly. Bella has gotten stains from fresh carrots and that's a little tougher to get out but I just shampoo.

Dani came to us two years ago when she was 8 and she had stains around her eyes that never came out. I ended up trimming the top hair to clean up her eyes and I ended up cutting away much of the stain. That was the only way to get rid of that. But you all who don't cut the hair have a bigger problem.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I have read that apple cider vinegar is a miracle for treating stains under the eyes and arounf the mouth. I bought sove very good organic apple vinagar on farmers' market. The best way to give it to dog is to put it in drinking water. Half teaspoon at the beginning and then increase to one teaspoon. Vinegar changes the acidity of whole body so yeast that causes those ugly stains under eyes ges away because dogs boy become too acid for yeast to survive. Do not expect miracles overnight. Apple vinegar is also driving away fleas. You can add it to last rinse water after the bath. It makes coat absolutely shiny adn fleas cannot survive contact with that kind of vinegar. You can dilute one part of vinegar with one part of water, put it in spray bottle and use it as a spray against fleas. If your furbaby has irritated or inflamed eyes, you rub couple of drops of undiluted vinegar at the back of her neck and a bit under eyes. It really works. Apple cider vinegar is full of minerals and vitamins - it is good for you as well (if you want to put down some weight), but it must be organic and natural. never buy distilled stuff from supermarket.
Roki is dirinking water with vinegar for a week and i can see that stain around his mouth is getting better. But with natural stuff you really have to be patient.


----------

